# US vs AUS Xtrail



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

Gday Guys & Girls,
Just curious about the specs of the Xtrail that you get over in the US. I drive a U13 Bluebird (Altima) at the moment, but will probably buy an Xtrail early next year. I've just read in this forum that you get the Xtrail with a turbo diesel??? How big in diaplacement is it? Is it intercooled? How much power does it produce?
What petrol engines do you get to choose between?
In Australia, all of our Xtrails only come with one type of engine. I think it's the QR25. 2.5 litres and rated at 132kw.
Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Dan,

There is no xtrail in the US, they have the Xterra 

The diesel xtrail is available in the UK.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> There is no xtrail in the US, they have the Xterra
> 
> The diesel xtrail is available in the UK.


However, the XTrail does sell in Canada - the same 2.5 petrol engine as you have down under. We have 3 trim levels - XE and SE - which are both available in 2WD and AWD versions. We also have a LE model which includes leather, auto tranny (typical North American offering which is unfortunate for those of us who like to shift manually) and side impact air bags (when will Nissan get with the program and make curtain airbags available in Canada??). Options are thin though - we can get the xtreme roof rail system with safari lights on the SE (but only with auto transmission, and you loose the foglights down front) and VDC (Vehicle Dynamic Control) and a navi system on the LE.

No official word of whether the XTrail will be sold in the US. The market there tends more towards mid and large sized SUVs rather than soft-roaders, which as every bit as popular in Canada as they are elsewhere.

jww


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> There is no xtrail in the US, they have the Xterra
> 
> The diesel xtrail is available in the UK.


The European spec diesel is as follows:

Engine code: YD22DDTi
Capacity: 2184 cc
Max power: 100kw (136BHP) at 4000rpm
Max torque: 314Nm at 2000rpm

The diesel come with a 6-speed manual transmission, has an official top speed of 112mph (180kph) and will do 0-100kph in 11 secs.

As well as the diesel there are two petrol engines variants. The 2.0 litre QR20DE (which everyone acknowledges as being underpowered) and the 2.5 litre QR25DE.


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

That would explain why i couldn't find the X-Trail on the US Nissan website!!!!!  
The Diesel that you get in the UK sounds like it would be a good little motor. 314 Nm of torque is impressive and the 6 speed manual would be fun also. (Yet another thing that Australia misses out on :balls: 
Cheers for that, Dan.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

i don't know why we don't have it here,maybe because of xterra. in the philippines they have it.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Aussie_Dan said:


> That would explain why i couldn't find the X-Trail on the US Nissan website.


Try www.nissan.ca/en - you'll find it there.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Dan,

Indeed the Diesel YD22DDTi sure sounds like a good little engine... especially with gaz (petrol) prices going up; my neighbor (he has a diesel vw jetta) keeps ranting and raving about his fuel economy (plus the fact that diesel is a bit lower priced than petrol... here anyway)

plus Ron seems to say his has been performing fine...
BUT I still would have *strong reservation* about choosing that engine because of the horror stories about failures. (but that is my opinion only)

Now I don't know how you X-Trail guys like the 6 speed tranny (sure has a nice shift knob from what I have seen) but I came from the SE-r sentra specV which had 6 speed (I know its not the same animal...) but I sure prefer the 5 speed I have now with the QR25DE.





Aussie_Dan said:


> That would explain why i couldn't find the X-Trail on the US Nissan website!!!!!
> The Diesel that you get in the UK sounds like it would be a good little motor. 314 Nm of torque is impressive and the 6 speed manual would be fun also. (Yet another thing that Australia misses out on :balls:
> Cheers for that, Dan.


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

I dont know what ron's opinion is but when i first looked at the X-trail, I thought the 6-speed would be hard to get used to and that since I dont do a lot of motorway miles, the sixth gear would not get used a lot.

However since the engine is so flexible (loads of torque), I find that I am using the sixth gear on normal roads once out of town in the way I would have used 5th gear in other cars.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

xtratime said:


> I dont know what ron's opinion is but when i first looked at the X-trail, I thought the 6-speed would be hard to get used to and that since I dont do a lot of motorway miles, the sixth gear would not get used a lot.
> 
> However since the engine is so flexible (loads of torque), I find that I am using the sixth gear on normal roads once out of town in the way I would have used 5th gear in other cars.


Yes indeed, the 6th gear is probably used more than any other, even in non-motorway driving. A large amount of my time is spent on the motorway and it'll sit there all day at 70mph barely hitting 2500rpm.

More and more manufacturers are mating 6-speed transmissions to diesel engines because as you rightly say the torquier diesel engine allows you to have a good mix of ratios lower down and a long-legged top gear to eat up the miles efficiently..............less wear and tear on the engine too.

One slightly unwelcome side-effect is that when I drive the wife's car (a petrol engined Peugeot) I automatically try to stick it in the non-existent 6th which is just where her reverse gear is!


----------



## johnnyd (Apr 6, 2005)

ak47m203 said:


> i don't know why we don't have it here,maybe because of xterra. in the philippines they have it.


we do have the x-trail in the philippines & its 1 of the best-selling soft roader here. we have heard rumors that nissan will expand their line-up in the philippines w/ the introduction of the murano & (we hope) the paladin (pathfinder in other countries?).


----------

